# Bessacarr E795 radio problem



## Burnzzy10 (Jul 27, 2019)

Hello,
Recently bought a 2006 bessacarr E795.
The radio will work of the 12v but immediately turns off when turning the ignition on, Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

More information required please. Am I right in saying that your radio can be switched on when your vehicle is standing idle but switches itself off when you turn the ignition on?


----------



## Burnzzy10 (Jul 27, 2019)

Sorry for the lack of information.... basically, a friend of mine was messing around with the back of the radio whilst the ignition was on, a wire in the back of the radio detached itself, when put back together and radio was put back in the original place it won’t turn on..... when the ignition is off the radio will work from the leisure battery, but the minute the ignition is turned on which disconnects from the leisure battery it turns off again, thanks for your time


----------



## Burnzzy10 (Jul 27, 2019)

Any suggestions?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It's fairly standard practice for UK motorhomes to have a relay that disables the leisure side of the vehicle when the ignition is switched on.

PS. You will probably find that other 12v sockets and 12v lights are also effected.


----------



## Burnzzy10 (Jul 27, 2019)

Thanks for the reply, yes I understand that, but it should then be powered from the ignition from the normal battery, I’m guessing it has possibly blew a fuse some where but I have no idea where the fuses are located?


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Try this web site

https://fuse-box.info/fiat/fiat-ducato-2007-2014-fuses/amp


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The circuits that are disabled by the relay will not be active after start up...I've never heard of one being transferred to the other battery?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Burnzzy10 said:


> Sorry for the lack of information.... basically, a friend of mine was messing around with the back of the radio whilst the ignition was on, a wire in the back of the radio detached itself, when put back together and radio was put back in the original place it won't turn on..... when the ignition is off the radio will work from the leisure battery, but the minute the ignition is turned on which disconnects from the leisure battery it turns off again, thanks for your time


It sounds like your friend has connected the power supply to the radio to the wrong circuit.

Instead of connecting it to the cab circuit, he has somehow picked up the habitation supply instead.

Maybe check the relay that shuts off the hab supply at engine start. He has probably just got the wires mixed up near that.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Most radios require two live feeds, one to maintain the memory which will be a constant feed whilst the second is a switched live feed, to actually power the unit up.
My suggestion would be that a previous owner has replaced the base vehicle switched feed for one from the leisure battery to ensure that they could listen to the radio without the ignition switched on, as it is normal for the radio to be disconnected after a few minutes of the ignition being switched off.

You'll need to research what has been done previously to rectify the situation or simply replace the feed for the units power from either the original source or pick up either a permanent or switched live feed from the fuse box.

.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

eurajohn said:


> Most radios require two live feeds, one to maintain the memory which will be a constant feed whilst the second is a switched live feed, to actually power the unit up.
> My suggestion would be that a previous owner has replaced the base vehicle switched feed for one from the leisure battery to ensure that they could listen to the radio without the ignition switched on, as it is normal for the radio to be disconnected after a few minutes of the ignition being switched off.
> 
> You'll need to research what has been done previously to rectify the situation or simply replace the feed for the units power from either the original source or pick up either a permanent or switched live feed from the fuse box.
> ...


That may sound difficult if you're not familiar with it , but it's not- any young fella who has put a fancy 'radio' into his car could do it for you in a few minutes. In my case that's my son's friend.


----------



## Burnzzy10 (Jul 27, 2019)

Thanks for all the feedback, another friend of mine has now wired the radio to a a live feed so he says, it works anyway.... but now the reverse camera is not appearing on the screen when put in reverse, seems to be one thing after another, any suggestions? It was all working perfectly before?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

To me that suggests your friend has disturbed / disconnected the feed to the camera, there is of course the possibility that when the previous owner did or had done the electrical additions / modifications they weren't done very well.
Virtually impossible to diagnose your problems at a distance, your best bet if you are not sufficiently competent to diagnose and fault find yourself would be to engage someone who is.
I'm not trying to be obstructive but even 12 volts can and will cause serious fires when not handled properly.

.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

An auto audio fitting person would probably take two minutes to diagnose it and another two to sort it - probably the best £20 or £30 he earns that day but that may well be your best option. I had my radio doing weird things - cutting in and out when it shouldn't, sometimes driving along and saying it was going to shut off in 60 minutes etc. My dealer sorted it during a routine hab service and didn't even charge! Probably a mistake on their part!


----------

